# BT-Ignite 019084105502



## MarschMichel (10 März 2004)

Hallo alle geschädigten und deren Helfern,

wurde am 26 und 27 November 2003 Opfer durch Illegale Dialer,
gesamtkosten in Höhe von 224 Euro. Und das innerhalb 2 Stunden

Einmal mit der Nr.: 0190807690 wobei ich zwei verschiedene Dialer gefunden habe die diese Nr. benutzen od-padr69.exe und od-stnd590.exe

Und für die Nr.:01908410552 mit einer dauer von knapp 59min wobei ich auf meinem Rechner keinen dialer mehr finden kann.

Bei der Telekom mit dem Musterschreiben Wiederspruch eingelegt.

Die Antwort kennen ja sicher alle wie ich mitlerweile festgestellt habe.

Anbieter ist BT-Ignite und die Dialer seien seit 14. und 24. November ordnungsgemäss Registriert und ich hätte doch zu zahlen.

Nach gesprächen mit der Verbraucherzentrale verwiesen die mich an die Regtp. ob es bei diesen Nummern neue Erkenntnisse gebe.
Bei der Regtp angerufen wobei mir dort gesagt wurde für die Nr.01908410552 bräuchte ich nicht zu zahlen.

Hinweis der Hashwertüberprüfung seitens der regtp.

Darauf hab ich den Hashwert überprüft wobei es zumindest bei der Nr.0190807690 zu keiner übereinstimmung kam.

Telefonisch dieses der Telekom mitgeteilt, was im Endefekt sinnlos war.

Jannuar 1. Mahnung erhalten

Normalen Betrag gezahlt abzüglich der Dialer kosten

Februar 2.Mahnung und 2. Schreiben der Telekom erhalten mit Hinweis alles ordnungsgemäss und ich solle doch zahlen.

Wiederspruch gegen Mahnung eingelegt und schreiben mit den Ermittelten Hashwerten an Telekom geschickt.

Heute 10. März 04 ANRUF von der Telekom der Posten der durch die Nr.0190807690 verursacht wurde wegen nicht übereinstimmender Hashwerte sei erledigt, und ich solle doch den Rest dann Überweisen.

Wer KANN mir weiterhelfen und welcher Dialer ist es der die Nr.019084105502 beinhaltet.

Werde weiter nicht zahlen weil sich dies alles unbeabsichtigt und nie von mir gewollt abspielt.

Viele Nützliche Tipps haben mir schon von Dialerschutz weitergeholfen, jetzt weiss ich aber nicht mehr weiter.

Was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## DerDon (16 März 2004)

Hallo, Mitgeschädigter Marschmichel,

ich bin zu Hause erst im November 2003 endlich ins Internet gegangen und habe mir prompt laut Rechnung per 1.12.2003 eine Position "eingefangen": 2 Verbindungen zum Service 0190x mit Rg.-Betrag insgesamt netto 97,22 + Mwst.

Habe dann Mündlich und schriftlich Einspruch wegen Dialer (ohne weitere Beschreibung eingelegt. Ablehnung folgte. Habe dann ausführlichen Einspruchsbrief laut Musterbrief von Dialerschutz.de mit Paragraphen und Argumenten geschickt - Folge Ablehnung. Weil genaue Angaben fehlen. Bin PC-Laie ! Gestern Abend, am 15.03.2004 hat ein Freund versucht mit seinem Laptop "Suchsoftware downzuloaden", um den Dialer auf meinem PC zu finden. Das hat alles nicht so richtig geklappt, plötzlich waren alle DFÜ-Einrichtungen weg, auch die "guten", Arcor und MSN. :bigcry: 

ABER:  In der Not fand er dann im FRITZ-ISDN-Ordner die Funktion ISDN-Watch, dort haben wir ein noch ein Protokoll finden können, am 23.11.2003 wurde die Rufnummer 019084105502 als abgegangene Verbindung dokumentiert. Mehr habe ich nicht. Aber immerhin, nun kann ich, wie von der Telekom im letzten Schreiben aufgefordert, eine Rufnummer benennen, die ich nicht angewählt, aufgerufen und der ich nie zugestimmt habe, also sich ja wohl unbemerkt installiert hat.

Somit haben wir gestern in Google diese 0190-Nr. suchen lassen und als einziges Deinen Eintrag gefunden, was mein Herz höher schlagen ließ.  0 Weißt Du nun schon mehr? HAst Du weitere Ratschläge erhalten. Wir sollten uns unbedingt auf dem laufenden halten. Meine E-mail-Adresse lautet:  [email protected].

Wo rufe ich diese Regtp an, was muss ich bereithalten und was hat es mit dem Hashwert auf sich???

Auch alle anderen Forum-Nutzer, bitte helft mir, wenn möglich. Jeder Rat ist Gold wert.

In jedem Fall Vielen Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MFG   DerDon

_E-Mail Adresse gelöscht siehe Nutzungsbestimmungen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10 
BT/Mod _


----------



## DerDon (16 März 2004)

Sorry Freunde,

habe erst reagiert, dann nachgedacht / nachgelesen.  Weiss nun, das E-mail-Adresse nicht gewünscht ist.

Werde mich somit also in die Nutzungsbedingungen ausführlich einlesen   .

Vielen Dank    

 

DerDon


----------



## DerDon (16 März 2004)

*Betreff: BT-Ignite 019084105502*

Hallo Mit-Opfer,

Ich habe schon etwas herausgefunden. Ich für meinen Fall kann durch das Isdn-Watch-Protokoll (Fritz-Card) die 0190-Nr. mit Tag und Uhrzeit / Dauer der Auswahl protokollieren.

Der Dialer mit der Einwahl 019084105502 hat sich (ggf. zuletzt) unbemerkt ohne Zustimmung am 23.11.2003 um 00:35:43 Uhrzeit eingewählt (eingenistet vielleicht schon vorher) bzw. ausgewählt. Laut RegTP ist dieser aber erst am 24.11.2003 um 11 Uhr 56 registriert worden.

Reg.-Nr.: 19084105502-733035 vom : Nov 24 2003 11:56AM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://www.allservices.cc/en/
<> 
Hash - Wert :BA0602A093555ACB1E92A0888E1A45AA499CF0D6
Dateiname : moldcon2.exe
Dialer - Version : 1.2.2.27 
Inhalteanbieter : SITEL LTD 32, Hanover Court, Coolindeep Lane NW9 6DH Colindale - London United Kingdom 

Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten

...
...
...


Nach Rechtsauffassung RegTP habe ich somit die Kosten des zu meinem  protokollierten Zeitpunkt entstandenen Auswahlvorgangs, also VOR Registrierung, daher nicht zu tragen.

Wen es danach traf, der muss sicher mehr "nachweisen" / argumentieren.

Vielleicht helfen ja erstmal die Registraturdaten oben weiter.

Ich teile umgehend mit, wenn ich mehr weiss.


Mit besten Grüßen aus Berlin   :tach:    DerDon

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht: Siehe NUB / HDUS_


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

[...]

Da fast alle links, die ich zu "Moldconecta" kenne, nach Italien führen, empfehle ich Betroffenen, sich jemanden zu besorgen, der diese schöne Sprache spricht.

[...]

weitere Infos:
http://www.attivissimo.net/security/dialer/dialer.htm

(wenn ich es verstehe) allgemeine Infos zu Dialern auf italienisch... 

zB den netten Satz zu einer Active-X-Zertifikatsbestätigung:

"La schermata iniziale di un dialer: riuscite a capire che usarlo costa 2,4 euro al minuto?" - eine Frage, die ich gerne in allen Sprachen der Welt an ein paar Leute stellen würde 

Der Webmaster der Seite:
Giornalista e divulgatore
informatico, autore di una seguita newsletter

Vielleicht kann die jemand kontaktieren, wenn es eine vergleichbare Dialerschutzbewegung in Italien gäbe, wäre gut zu wissen...

[...]


edited, da Info erst abgeklärt werden muss... Auch in der Schweiz spricht man ja italienisch, das hatte ich vergessen...

cj

Sollten sich mehrere Betroffene finden, was mich ehrlich gesagt wundern würde, dann wäre es sinnvoll, einen klareren Threadtitel zu wählen, ich schlage vor "Moldconecta-Dialer". Wie gesagt: die Italiener kennen das Ding anscheinend, samt Hintergrundinfo... Wer kann italienisch?

Und BT sei DRINGENDST geraten, mal einen Frühjahrsputz bei seinen Geschäftspartnern durchzuführen...


----------



## MarschMichel (16 März 2004)

Hallo DerDon,

hast warscheinlich noch Glück im Unglück gehabt,

Registriert ist dieser Dialer mit der ServiceNr.: 019084105502 wirklich erst seit 24.11.2003.

Meine Einwahl war am 26.11.2003 Nach Auffassung der Telekom bestehe desshalb Zahlungspflicht.

Bei meiner anderen Nr. schrieben die Telekom genau dasselbe.

Der Anbieter ist BT-Ignite.

Erst als ich die nicht übereinstimmenden Hashwerte nachweisen konnte lenkte die Telekom schließlich nach 2 Mahnungen und 2 Wiedersprüchen endlich ein.

Habe heute nochmals mit dem Sachbearbeiter tel. die Kosten für den bewiesenen illegalen Dialer sind geklärt.
Mein Problem ist allerdings das ich für die andere Nr. keinen Dialer finden kann und somit auch keine Hashwerte überprüfen kann, und desshalb wohl nochmals 2 weitere Mahnungen bekomme und die Sache dann zu deren Anwalt gehe und ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet wird.

Diese fiesen Dinger haben sich nach der ersten Einwahl diese  hat 49 min gedauert und wurde dann beendet, dann der mit 58,59 min. (Dialer fehlt) von selbst eingewählt.

Werde es drauf ankommen lassen und dann die Beweislastumkehr anbringen. 

Bis dann
Ich bin ja froh das ich nicht alleine bin.


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

MarschMichel schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal mit der Nr.: 0190807690 wobei ich zwei verschiedene Dialer gefunden habe die diese Nr. benutzen od-padr69.exe und od-stnd590.exe


@0190807690 : "Adressierungsmerkmal" holio.net

*LINK NICHT AUSPROBIEREN* (den, der bei der RegTP steht meine ich)

--> crosskirk/haldex

s.a.  hier 

@01908410552: ??? Nummerninhaber Versatel in 44143 Dortmund 

@od-padr: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.crosskirk.html

@od-stnd:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.haldex.html

(edit: links vertauscht)

Huhu, könnte mal jemand diesen THread in

"BT rechnet Haldex/Crosskirk/Moldconecta-Dialer ab" umtaufen ???


----------



## MarschMichel (16 März 2004)

Einmal mit der Nr.: 0190807690 wobei ich zwei verschiedene Dialer gefunden habe die diese Nr. benutzen od-padr69.exe und od-stnd590.exe

[/quote]

@0190807690: "Adressierungsmerkmal" holio.net

klingeling, mein Groschen fällt noch nicht...

Ich weiß ja auch nicht für was die mein Geld wollen, mindestens einer dieser Dialer oder villeicht auch beide haben Verbindungen aufgebaut ohne das ich es wollte einmal für 49min, 8min, und wo ich was merkte und modemstecker gezogen habe für 2,44min und0,49min.
Trotz deinstallation  und soweiter.

soviel ich noch weiss gingen verschiedene Pop-up Fenster auf ob ich was installieren möchte habe alles verneint und geschlossen dann hat sich der Downladmanager sich von selbst geöffnet und versuchte mir was runterzuladen.
Habe diese Prozeduren mehrmals an diesem Abend müssen wiederholen weil es immer wieder passierte, War mir eigentlich sicher es wäre nichts passiert, doch meine Tel.Rechnung belehrte mich was anderes.


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

Ich bin noch nicht lange in diesem Forum, aber ich habe, glaube ich, verstanden, dass es sich weder bei "Haldex" noch bei "Crosskirk" um Anbieter handeln, die sich an die strengen deutschen Gesetze halten. Korrigiere mich einer, wenn es falsch ist...

Es gibt hier und anderswo Hilfen für den Umgang mit (ungewollten) Dialereinwahlen. Ich bin sicherlich kein Ansprechpartner, wenn es um technische Hilfe geht oder um die Formulierung von Beschwerden.

Meine Irrungen und Wirrungen sind nicht dazu da, verstanden zu werden, aber vielleicht, um registriert zu werden.

Dieser Thread zeigt einmal mehr, dass es ein politischer Fehler war, die dialer nicht schlicht und ergreifend abzuschaffen (bzw. es umgekehrt zu machen: wer dialer will, soll sich die Nummern freischalten lassen, nicht anders rum).

Wer Interesse an weiteren Verstrickungen hat, kann sie leicht selbst herausfinden. Material bietet die RegTP genug, da braucht man eigentlich nicht einmal mehr was dazu sagen


----------



## sternchen880 (17 März 2004)

Hallo,
habe mit Interesse eure Beiträge gelesen, weil sich bei mir der gleiche Dialer eingenistet hatte(0190807690 und 0190841058) ingesammt wollte die DTAG 155 € haben.Bei mir lief es genauso wie bei Michel, pop up´s, alles verneint und geschloßen, hat aber erst ruhe gegeben, nachdem ich den isdn Stecker gezogen habe und dann die Rechnung im Dezember. Viel Papier-hin-und-her-geschiebe, bis ich( mit Hilfe) in meiner Registry den Beweis dafür gefunden habe, das es sich um einen Auto-Dialer handelt (maconnect loader). Nach diesem Schreiben hat die DTAG ihre Forderung direkt eingestellt( siehe mein Beitrag vom 09.03.04)!
Hatte die Hoffnung und das Geld schon aufgegeben! Aber Wunder geschehen immer wieder, also nicht aufgeben!


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

Auch ich wurde am 07.12.2003 Opfer der Nummer  0190 807690. Ich habe bereits Post von Seiler und Kollegen erhalten. Leider habe ich kein HASH-Wert. MarschMichel hat ja bereits die Namen des Dialer (od-stnd590.exe ) mitgeteilt. In der Registrierdatenbank ist für o.g. Nummer aber der Dialer mit der Bezeichnung 0190807690.EXE registriert .

Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich jetzt schon

Digitalcaptain


----------



## sternchen880 (18 März 2004)

@Digitalcaptain
Hast Du vielleich einen Experten, der in Deiner auto-quarantine- archive Data(steht zumindest bei mir drüber) rumwühlen kann? Da hab ich ja meine Beweise her! Ohne die hätte es bestimmt bei mir auch nicht geklappt. Wundert mich nur das Du schon Post von den "......." bekommen hast, mein "Fall war schon im November und ich hatte nur die "Ehre" mit der DTAG! Wie hoch ist der "Schaden" bei Dir? Habe alle Daten von der RegTp hier!
Gruß Sternchen

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/moderator_


----------



## sternchen880 (18 März 2004)

SORRY, hatte es extra nur in "Gänsefüsschen" gesetzt, kommt nicht wieder vor!!!


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2004)

Ist dieser alte Beitrag hier noch aktuell?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1047&highlight=odstnd


----------



## MarschMichel (19 März 2004)

Bin nun doch froh das es auch andere erwicht hat, natürlich nicht das es sie erwicht hat, sondern das ich nicht alleine bin.

hab mal in dem forumsbeitrag vom letzten jahr reingeschaut, INTERESSANT, was wir uns eingefangen haben scheinen die letzten ihrer Art gewesen zu sein, so scheint es mir mal.

Sternchen 880 du machst einem Mut, das ist gut so.

Digitalcapitain schau mal bei den Tipps auf www.Dialerschutz.de nach,
hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 März 2004)

MarschMichel schrieb:
			
		

> Digitalcapitain schau mal bei den Tipps auf www.Dialerschutz.de nach,
> hat mir sehr geholfen.



Ja! Und das Forum soll auch sehr gut sein!


----------



## MarschMichel (23 März 2004)

@Sternchen880

hab in meiner registrierungsdatei fast das gleiche gefunden was du im alten Forum geschrieben hast,

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/

hast du der dtag einfach den bericht schriftlich geschickt und die sache war damit erledigt?

hab spybot geupdatet und siehe da hab ich nun was gefunden.

@cj
was für neue infos hast du?


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*0190807690*

Hallo MarschMichel!

Deine Erkenntnisse sind für mich von größter Bedeutung. Ich habe nämlich bevor die Telekom-Rechnung kam, bei meinen Rechner das Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt. Wie Du schon berichtet hast, ist der der verwendete Dialer für o.g. Nummer nicht identisch mit dem Dialer in der Registrierdatenbank.  Ich wohne übrigens ganz in Deiner Nähe.
Die Rechtsanwälte Seiler&Kollegen haben sich schon bei mir gemeldet. Nach meiner Ansicht müßte unsere zuständige Telekom-Niederlassung in S. sofort die Regulierungsbehörde informieren, weil o.g. Nummer einen nicht gesetzteskonformen Dialer verwendet. Ich habe auch Straf-Antrag gestellt.

Für Deine Hilfe bedanke ich mich jetzt schon


----------



## sternchen880 (24 März 2004)

@ Michel
Bei mir stand etwas von maconnect loader, das war der Beweis für den Autodialer. Ich wußte mit diesem Kram nix anzufangen, habe dann diesen Auszug ins Forum gestellt, da konnte mir jemand weiterhelfen. Wenn bei Dir auch maconnect loader steht, dann schicke diesen Auszug an die DTAG, das hat bei mir auch gereicht, danach wurde auf die Forderung verzichtet, weil das ein eindeutiger Beweis ist!  
Gruß Sternchen


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

@maconnect:

http://www.pestpatrol.com/PestInfo/m/maconnect.asp

es müsste die Dateien maconnect.dll und maconnect.inf geben


Aber das ist wohl auch der Name eines normalen Mac-Einwahlprogramms, sofern ich google richtig verstehe...


Da es mehrere Hinweise gibt, dass die Datei von Haldex in Gibraltar kommt, hoffte ich, dass sich jemand dazu äußert, der sich mit dem Haldex/Crosskirk-Thenma besser auskennt.

moldconecta selbst ist tatsächlich in Moldawien, schon, aber der Dialer, italienisch beworben, kommt offenbar aus der Schweiz.

Ein LOb der POst in UK, da gibts ja offenbar zu jeder Adresse einen Postcode... Das verhindert hier Verwirrungen wegen der offenbar nicht ganz klaren Adressangabe...

--> 32, Hanover Court, Coolindeep Lane NW9 6DH Colindale 

eine e-mail findet man über google, obs was bringt???

Aber Englisch ist besser als italienisch oder hmm, moldawisch? rumänisch? was reden die da???

--> das alles ist eher Spielerei, auch wenn's nett zu lesen ist...

--> auch querlesen: im anderen moldconecta-relevanten beitrag 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4119&highlight=moldconecta


----------



## Veruschka (25 März 2004)

*Haldex/Crosskirk/MaConnect*

MaConnect ist kein Dialer, Ma baut nur die connection zu online-dialer.xxx auf.
Administrator von online-dialer.xxx ist momentan eine Frau Chistalla Kirkxxxxxx.

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen dass diese Chistalla mit dem Heinz verheiratet ist. Daher auch Crosskirk. 

Crosskirk wurde letzten Herbst, auf Grund der geänderten Gesetzgebung, ganz spontan nach UK verkauft.

In meinem Chaos hab ich Dialer mit der Bezeichnung od-teenxxx.exe, od-stndxxx.exe, od-padrxxx.exe. Alles DDialer Version 1.0.0.1, ohne Hashwert, aber mit Autostart. Diese DDialer wählten Unteranterem,  bis kurzem noch die Tschagosch Inseln an.

Ob die Moldawier ihre Dialer aus UK beziehen? Keine Ahnung. Aber eines  dürfte sicher sein, über online-dialer.xxx bekommt man nur sehr, sehr seriöse Dialer auf den Rechner.  

Veruschka  
Altlast seit 15.12.02

PS. Viele liebe Grüsse an Ludwig S.


----------



## MarschMichel (25 März 2004)

@sternchen

Bin mal gespannt wie die Telkom auf mein schreiben mit den Registraturdaten und dem Hinweis das es ein Autodialer gewesen ist reagiert.

@DigitalCaptain

schicke mir doch mal eine PN (Persönliche Nachricht) dafür musst du aber Angemeldet sein. Dann kannst du mir auch ne mail schicken. 
Die Telekom kassiert ja das Geld und hat, Glaube ich, in wirklichkeit kein Interesse daran ob was faul ist oder nicht.
Für die zählt nur die Telef.NR ist registriert und damit hat man zu zahlen.

Es sei denn man kann beweisen das es nicht mit rechten Dingen zuging.

Ich empfehle: lade dir SpyBot-Search & Destroy runter und schecke deinen rechner wenn du es nicht schon getan hast. Glaubst ja gar nicht was mann dann so aalles findet.

@Veruschka

habe bei mir auch die ganzen dialer gefunden die du schon erwähnt hast.


----------



## cicojaka (25 März 2004)

*Re: Haldex/Crosskirk/MaConnect*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> MaConnect ist kein Dialer, Ma baut nur die connection zu online-dialer.xxx auf.
> Crosskirk wurde letzten Herbst, auf Grund der geänderten Gesetzgebung, ganz spontan nach UK verkauft.



??? also könnte ich maconnect von irgendwo kriegen und dann werde ich zum Dialerdownload geschickt, oder verstehe ich das völlig falsch??? und das Objekt, das dieses tut, ist die maconnect.dll.

Das wäre ein höchst interessate Info, v.a. zum Verständnis der italienischen Disussionen...

Übrigens glaube ich nicht, dass Crosskirk (nur) aufgrund der rechtlichen Lage nach UK verkauft wurde. Um das aber näher auszuführen, bräuchte ich erst Infos zur "Geschichte" von crosskirk... Finde ich die bei der AG, die Crosskirk vorher in Besitz hatte? Dann würde ich diese mist-pdf endlich mal lesen 

cj


----------



## Qoppa (26 März 2004)

*Re: Haldex/Crosskirk/MaConnect*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Um das aber näher auszuführen, bräuchte ich erst Infos zur "Geschichte" von crosskirk... Finde ich die bei der AG, die Crosskirk vorher in Besitz hatte?


Ja. In den Quartalsberichten der Infogenie.

Ich hatte mir das alles mal angeschaut, da ich das einfach atemberaubend fand: Dialerklitsche indirekt im Prime Standard der Deutschen Börse notiert.

Da ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr habe, das weiter zu verfolgen, hier das Wichtigste:

Die Infogenie AG kam im Oktober 2000 (noch war der Neue Markt nur leicht angeschlagen) an die Börse. Das Geschäftsmodell war, mit Call Centern über Beratungshotlines zu verdienen. So hatte es das Anlegermagazin BörseOnline vorgestellt:


			
				BörseOnline schrieb:
			
		

> Der Börsenneuling vermittelt per Telefon Rat Suchende an rund 550 Experten in Deutschland oder England. 1999 setzten die Münchner etwa 1,3 Millionen Euro um. *Vier Fünftel der Einnahmen stammten von 0190er-Nummern, für die Privatpersonen bis zu 3,63 Mark pro Minute zahlen. *Der Rest kam von Unternehmen wie zum Beispiel Verlagen, in deren Auftrag InfoGenie die Kundenbetreuung übernimmt. Der Rohertrag, der bei InfoGenie verbleibt, liegt bei 30 Prozent.
> Für die kommenden Jahren plant die Firma, durch die Einstellung von mehr als 40 Vertriebsmitarbeitern den größten Teil des Umsatzes im Outsourcingbereich zu erzielen. Die Einnahmen sollen 2001 auf 15 Millionen Euro und der Verlust vor Steuern und Zinsen auf rund 3,5 Millionen wachsen. Ohne Akquisitionen hält BÖRSE ONLINE diese Prognosen für *Wunschdenken* (siehe Tabelle). InfoGenie konkurriert zum Beispiel im Bereich Rechtsberatung mit Anwälten, die ähnliche Dienste anbieten. Zudem stehen viele Informationen im Internet kostenlos zur Verfügung.
> Bei einem Emissionspreis von 8,50 Euro läge der Unternehmenswert über 50 Millionen Euro. _Wir raten, wegen des wenig aussichtsreichen Geschäftsmodells die Aktie nicht zu zeichen._



Nun, diese Einschätzung war richtig. Es ging (wie bei fast allen Unternehmen des Neuen Markts) steil bergab. Offenbar konnte die Infogenie sich jedoch auch 2003 nicht aus eigener Kraft fangen. Der Großaktionär (ca. 80% der Aktien), die ebs Holding AG, Hallbergmoos, brachte im 1. Quartal die ebs Global GmbH im Rahmen einer Sachkapitalerhöhung ein.


			
				http://www.infogenie.com/website/infocenter/presse/irpresse0048.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechend bringt der Großaktionär EBS Holding AG, Hallbergmoos, seine Tochter ebs Global GmbH in die InfoGenie Europe AG ein und zeichnet dafür 6,5 Millionen Inhaberstückaktien. Das Gutachten über die Werthaltigkeit der Sacheinlage ist am Sitz der InfoGenie Europe AG einzusehen. Das Grundkapital der Gesellschaft erhöht sich damit von 1.808.947 Euro auf 8.308.947 Euro.





			
				http://www.infogenie.com/website/infocenter/presse/irpresse0051.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hauptversammlung genehmigte den Gewinnabführungs- und Beherrschungsvertrag mit der neuen Tochter InfoGenie Global GmbH, die bis gestern als ebs Global GmbH firmierte und im März als Sacheinlage des Großaktionärs ebs Holding AG in die Gesellschaft eingebracht worden war. ...
> Die InfoGenie Global GmbH ist ein technologiebasiertes Unternehmen, das Softwareplattformen von *telefonbasierten Zahlungssystemen für Inhalteanbieter und Wiederverkäufer *bereitstellt. Die Firma hält 100% der Anteile an der spanischen *Crosskirk S.L.*, die auf Basis der Einwahlplattformen der InfoGenie Global in 30 Ländern ihre Dienste anbietet. Die InfoGenie Europe AG ist einer der führenden Dienstleister bei der Integration von Kommunikationslösungen für Unternehmen und Anbieter von virtuellen Call Centern.



Die Crosskirk stammt also direkt aus dem Hallbergmooser Firmendschungel. Die ebs Global GmbH war ausschließlich Lizenzgesellschaft für die Software, die ihre eigene Tochter Crosskirk einsetzt. Die Einbringung in die Infogenie war offenbar eine Notmaßnahme. Aus dem Bericht zum 3. Quartals 03 gehen die Größenordnungen hervor: Umsatz 1.-3-Quartal: D 1,9 Mio., GB 0,7 Mio., Spanien 3,4 Mio, = insg. 6,1 Mio. Im Vergleichszeitraum 2002 (also ohne die Spanier) lag der Umsatz bei 2,2 Mio. €. Das Net result 2002: - 1,8 Mio., 2003 nur noch: -200.000 €.
Die Gesellschaft hatte 33 Mitarbeiter, davon 10 bei der Crosskirk.

Im Herbst 2003 wurde die Crosskirk - diese schöne gewinnbringende Tochter - plötzlich verkauft, und zwar an die britische MarketTel Ltd. Für einen Schnäppchenpreis von € 240.000. Es besteht noch bis 2006 ein Lizenzvertrag, aus dem weiterhin Erlöse zufließen. Als Grund für den Verkauf wurden "_unternehmerische Risiken_" angegeben (wohlgemerkt: _nicht geschäftliche Risiken_); auf das sich verschlechternde rechtliche Umfeld ("*erhöhtes Inkassorisiko*") wurde in den Quartalsberichten mehrfach hingewiesen. Anscheinend lag schon 2003 der Umsatz der Crosskirk unter den Erwartungen. Sozusagen als Ersatz wurden dafür neue Firmen in die Infogenie eingebracht: Click2Pay und Netsales GmbH. Und auch die ebs Holding AG selbst hat noch weitere Beteiligungen.

Soweit die Fakten, wie sie aus den Veröffentlichungen der www.infogenie.de hervorgehen. 

Börsenwert z. Z. ca. 27 Mio. €, bei einem (schwindelerregenden) KGV 05 von 52 (wer den Neuen Markt kannte, weiß, was das heißt ...)
Anbei noch ein Blick auf den Kursverlauf. Der erste der Einjahreszeitraum (nur der wird auf der infogenialen Webseite gezeigt). Aufschlußreicher ist jedoch der zweite, der die gesamte Börsengeschichte wiedergibt.


----------



## cicojaka (28 März 2004)

Danke, dann kann ich mir das Lesen sparen... Zeit ist Geld 

Ja, ja, die Dialer und die Aktien... Spannend wären ja noch weitere Details dieser Firma: Insiderkäufe, ..., ..., ...

Und dann natürlich: Ist Infogenie ein Einzelfall? Ein Fall unter anderen? Der Regelfall? Was ist mit Beteiligungen mallorcinischer Investitionsfirmen an anderen deutschen Aktienwerten aus dem Geschäftsfeld "Mehrwerte"? Wer steckt dahinter, wenn jemand (systematisch) dahinter steckt? Wieviel % des Geschäfts läuft über komische Firmenkonstrukte? Wer empfiehlt wann welche Aktie wem und warum?

Gibt es ein Netzwerk oder nicht? Mischen wir mal ein paar Dialer, die man guten Gewissens als "unseriös" bezeichnen kann... Global-Auslands-Dialer plus Sun-Crosskirk-Dialer plus web.exe-Easybilling-Dialer. Hmm, wie würde ich's nennen? globales Sonnennetz??? Nur mal wild spekuliert, versteht sich...

cj


----------



## MarschMichel (29 März 2004)

Bei allem hin und her, wer alles an den Einwahlen verdient,
Glaube ich die Telekom schneidet bei den Ganzen Sachen auch nicht schlecht ab.
Wie sonst konnte Sie dann endlich mal wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben.
Als ich den Bericht gehört habe vor kurzem, dachte ich mir: siehe da hat sich doch gelohnt ihre Hartnäckigkeit.
Kann mir sonst nicht vorstellen warum die sich sonst so dranstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Hallo Freunde,

die Telekom hat nun meinen Vorgang als erledigt abgelegt und schreibt in Ihrem Brief: ....ebenfalls der Ansicht, das es sich dabei um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt.  .........der Diensteanbieter aber möglicherweise eine andere Haltung einnimmt, ...und deswegen direkt an Sie herantritt..... oder so ähnlich - habe das Schreiben der DTAG gerade nicht hier im Büro zur Hand.

Aber immerhin. Werde nun sehen, ob ichvon BT Ignite noch was höre, die können mir ja nun eigentlich auch nichts mehr.  

Wegen MarschMichel:  Werde nun nochmal einen "Spezie" mit den neuen Such-Hinweisen der Forumsmitglieder nach weiteren Beweisen auf meinem Rechner suchen lassen. Vielleicht findet sich noch was. 

Hatte in meinem letzten Beitrag gemäss offizieller Auskunft RegTP die dort angegebene Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten genannt - wurde im Forum gelöscht - kann sich jeder selber in der Datenbank der RegTP ansehen - ist eine für jedermann frei zugängliche Pflichtinformation. Soviel vorab:

MOLDAWIEN - Auch schön, nicht wahr.

Bin bald wieder dabei, good luck all den anderen und die von "CJ" vorgeschlagene Namensänderung des Treadtitels scheint sinnvoll - ich schlage eine "Erweiterung" vor  z.B. 
BT-Ignite 019084105502 - Moldconecta-Dialer

WOW - habe 10 min. Pause gemacht und dabei nun die Page 2 im Forum gelesen (hatte ich übersehn vorhin in der Eile) und nochmal WOW - 
Kriege irgendwas nicht mit - Wer kennt sich so gut mit den internationalen Konstrukten aus - und wer überhaupt weiss, wie und wo man suchen muss? Wer seid Ihr? JURA - BW - Kripo - Schadenserprobte - Komme kaum noch mit?  :respekt: Und hilft es den Geschädigten evt. weiter , z.B. MarschMichel?  Ich bin erst seit heute in Berlin zurück, werde mich also heute Abend nochmal gaaanz in Ruhe einlesen. 

Ein Hoch auf die Kommunikation des 3. Jahrtausends - Jeder auf sich gestellt, keinen Austausch dieser Art hier - schrecklicher Gedanke. 

Wie dem auch sei, also bis später.


Mit den besten Grüssen  :tach: aus Berlin,

DerDon


----------



## Qoppa (30 März 2004)

@ MarschMichel

natürlich verdient auch die Telekom gut daran (ca. 20%, im Matlock I Thread gab´s eine Aufstellung), und das ist das eigentliche Problem - denn sonst würde das alles anders laufen ...

@ cj

das sind tatsächlich alles so Fragen ...

Was sich  - mit Wittgenstein :lol: - klar sagen läßt, ist, daß im "Technologiepark Hallbergmoos bei München" nicht nur innovative Software entwickelt wird, sondern auch pfiffige Unternehmensmodelle.

Noch ein paar interessante Details: erst mit der Unternehmenskrise der Infogenie 2002 kamen die Hallbergmooser ins Spiel und kauften sich ein. Die Infogenie stand kurz vor der Insolvenz, es erfolgte ein Kapitalschnitt 6:1 und daraufhin eine massive Kapitalerhöhung. Eigentlich sollte es wohl nur eine Geldeinlage von der ebs sein (750.000 €), doch offenbar genügte das nicht, und so erfolgte die "Sacheinlage". Sprich: durch die Einbringung der ebs Global GmbH (inklusive spanischer Tochter) erhielt die ebs Gruppe 6,5 Mio. Aktien (gegenüber nach Kapitalschnitt noch 1,8 Mio. Altaktien) und wurde dadurch zum Mehrheitseigner. Diese Neuausrichtung brachte dann die Wende, und in Folge (durch den neuen tatsächlichen Geldzufluß, aber auch durch überhöhte Gewinnprognosen) erholte sich der Aktienkurs stark. Eine weitere nette Folge war, daß die Verlustvorträge der (alten) Infogenie für die neuen Beteiligungen genutzt werden konnten: keine Steuern auf die Erlöse aus Spanien. 

Übrigens ist die Crosskirk selbst dabei wohl eh nur Durchgangsstation: die ebs Global GmbH erhielt als "Gegenleistung für die Überlassung der Kundenstruktur und der Abrechnungssoftware 80% des bei der Crosskirk S. L. erzielten Rohertrags". Ob das nun nach dem Verkauf (und wer ist eigentlich der "neue" Inhaber der Crosskirk, die MarketTel??) auch in der gleichen Höhe bleibt, ist unklar, - denn über die eigenen Gewinnaussichten ist man alles andere als infogenial! - Stattdessen nun vollmundige Hoffnungen auf Click2pay, das x-te Modell eines kommenden Standards für Internetbezahlungen ...

PS: diese Informationen sind natürlich für Geschädigte nicht unmittelbar relevant, - es hatte sich hier die Diskussion etwas überschnitten, aber so als "wirtschaftsgeschichtlicher" Hintergrund für ein in dieser Branche besonders hervorgetretenes Unternehmen ..


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2004)

Was ist eigentlich aus diesen beiden Geschichten geworden?

Die 0190807690 dürfte sich ja  erledigt haben , crosskirk-dialer, und tschüüüß.

Grüße an dieser Stelle auch nach Moldawien:


			
				h**p://213.200.210.99/sendpwen.php schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer Customer:
> SITEL LTD
> 32, Hanover Court, Coolindeep Lane
> NW9 6DH Colindale - London
> ...



***bami.com = Moldconecta

siehe zur Adresse der SITEL auch:


			
				Uk-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> ... Iscrizione. CONTATTI. GLOBATEL COMMUNICATIONS LTD. 32, Hanover Court, Coolindeep Lane NW9 6DH Colindale - London UK. Web Site: h**p://www.globatel.co.**. ...



Egal, ist ja offenbar für alle Beteiligten gut ausgegangen. Für alle...



Aber dass unter der 0190841058 tatsächlich noch ein Haldex-Dialer registriert ist, wundert mich ein wenig:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?regdialer_id=733413&sScriptID=67&regnr=190841058-733413

Inhalteanbieter ist anscheinend einer dieser Anwälte aus dem pool der USC-2257-Adressen ("Die Models, die sie hier sehen, sehen aus wie 14, sind aber 18"). Adressenlisten gibt's unter www.2257records.com 

Langsam glaube ich, die Einträge bei der RegTP macht ein Zufallsgenerator... RumpelstilzchenCreator, v3.1? Oder hat das, was da steht, doch was zu bedeuten?

cj


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: Haldex/Crosskirk/MaConnect*

Die "Infogenie Global GmbH" (aka "EBS Global", HRB 141515)  hat  eine neue Adresse , ich hab's gerade in der SZ entdeckt.

Gruß
cico


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Ach so:

 das wird der Grund sein... 

cico


----------

